# Bourbon Rhode



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Seen visiting Gibraltar 24/11 - 1380-ton 2006 OSY and VCT flagged. Nothing on the movement sheets yet to say why or where from!








Rgds Neill


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

She was only delivered ex-yard Sinagpore on the 12th September. I imagine that she is on her way West after a brief spell working in the East.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Phil, probably why she looked so neat!
Regards Neill


----------



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

She came in from Piraeus and is awaiting orders
Rgds Neill


----------

